# Mossberg ATR?



## whtlhntr (Dec 24, 2009)

Am going to purchase a stainless 308 in the near future and, being as I have other Ruger M77's in 25-06 and 7mm Mag was just going to get one.  Started looking and saw this Mossberg ATR.  Never have held one, of course they make it sound great on the web site-button rifled, free floated and all.  Good looking from the pics, and I understand that you get what you pay for, but, has anyone had any experience with them?  Accuracy, balance, fit and finish?  Might go that route if the gun will be accurate.  Didn't like the feel of a Remington 710, like the 700 so that's another option, along with the Marlin Xl7, or even a Browning X-bolt Stainless Stalker.  Might even go with a Savage or Tikka.  My only real requirements are a stainless 308.  What do y'all think?


----------



## sea trout (Dec 24, 2009)

haven't shot a atr yet, i've held one, it was balanced and felt quick to me. my family, and extended family, and myself all have other mossberg products and they are very durable, easy keepers. it seems odd how mossberg is priced well below guns that .....i dont think are any better. exept ruger of course but i see you already know that! merry christmas!!!!!!


----------



## HCA59 (Dec 24, 2009)

My son bought one a while back in .270 and it shoots great. He put a nice Nikon scope on it and it groups great at 100 yards. For the money you cant beat it.


----------



## Catfish369 (Dec 27, 2009)

I own and shoot an ATR in '06 and couldn't be happier.  Last season, in the field, I took 5 shots and made 5 kills.  I also topped mine with a Nikon... a Prostaff 3-9x40.


----------



## steph30030 (Dec 27, 2009)

I have owned 2 of the ATR 100 in 270 cal.! The 1st one I took me some 100 grit sandpaper to the stock, And did a outstanding camo job on it with the rock grip finish. Did a little trigger work to it such as filing the sear pin a little, Put it back together and topped it with a BSA 50mm and can shoot a 3 shot group at 100yrds that u can cover up with a quarter. I wasnt to fond of the BSA's until I seen what this scope was capable of, I've seen some bsa's that wasnt worth a flip. But this one was a good one! Needless to say a close friend of mine seen and shot it and then purchased it from me. So then I had to make one identicle to that one for me, But the one I have now, the 3 shot groups arent as tight! $300 gun and $175 scope, Shoots like the 700's I've owned! Great gun!


----------

